# Backup Camera Not Working



## Karpediem (Nov 12, 2010)

A few days ago when I put it in reverse the screen was blank for the camera. Still says Check Your Surroundings, but there is no picture on the screen. As I am typing this, my kids were playing in the van...is there an option to turn off/on the reverse camera?


----------



## aeitingon (Mar 21, 2005)

yes - buried in the nav menus


----------



## Karpediem (Nov 12, 2010)

Just went out and looked. Found it in the menu and it is enabled, so somethings not working right.


----------



## hauker (Jan 8, 2001)

*help find, please*



aeitingon said:


> yes - buried in the nav menus


I have a similar problem, but can't find that function anywhere in the menus of the RNS 510 (not even in NAV) ... can you pls guide me? Thx.


----------

